# Kristen Stewart schmeißt Rolle in 'Cali' hin - Amber Heard ersetzt sie



## beachkini (11 Aug. 2012)

​*
Wenn gerade keine Twilight-News die Runde macht, gibt es immer noch die Stars des Franchises, die für Schlagzeilen sorgen. Heute ist wieder Kristen Stewart an der Reihe, die mittlerweile sowieso täglich für Furore sorgt. *

Seit ihrem Seitensprung mit Snow White and the Huntsman – Regisseur Rupert Sanders, geht im Leben von Kristen Stewart (Breaking Dawn – Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht – Teil 2 (Breaking Dawn – Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht – Teil 2)) alles drunter und drüber. Ihre Beziehung zu Robert Pattinson (Cosmopolis) steht am Scheideweg und nun meidet die Twilight-Aktrice auch die Öffentlichkeit. Gestern ereilte uns die Meldung, dass sich Kristen Stewart für die Premiere ihres neusten Streifens Unterwegs – On the Road entschuldigen hat lassen und heute kommt die nächste Absage. Wie Josh Dickey von Variety in einem Tweet berichtete, verlässt die Darstellerin auch das Thriller-Projekt Cali. Auf Gossip Cop wurde die Meldung ursprünglich in die Welt gesetzt und dort wird auch schon rumort, dass Amber Heard (All the Boys Love Mandy Lane) Kristen Stewart ersetzten wird.

Von offizieller Seite wurde allerdings noch keines der erwähnten Gerüchte eindeutig bestätigt. Eine Stellungnahme seitens der Stars oder ihrer Pressesprecher gab es bisher nicht. Trotzdem sollte für den (wahrscheinlichen) Fall eines Ausstiegs möglichst schnell auch eine Ersatzschauspielerin gefunden werden. Denn ursprünglich sollte der Drehstart von Cali schon im nächsten Monat beginnen und wenn sich Amber Heard nicht binnen weniger Tage dazu entscheidet, Hals über Kopf in das Projekt von Regisseur Nick Cassavetes (Alpha Dog, Beim Leben meiner Schwester) zu stürzen, wird es zu starken Verzögerungen kommen.

Amber Heard, die gerade an der Seite von Johnny Depp in Rum Diary im Kino zu sehen ist, würde zu Alex Pettyfer (Ich bin Nummer Vier) stoßen, der für die männliche Hauptrolle gesetzt ist. Ein Kinostarttermin 2013 wird allerdings schwer einzuhalten sein, wenn sich Cali noch weiter hinauszögert und zudem könnte es zu Terminschwierigkeiten kommen, da Alex Pettyfer nach Magic Mike von Steven Soderbergh ein gefragter Mann sein wird – wenn auch mit etwas Verspätung.
(moviepilot.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Aug. 2012)

Optisch wäre es auf alle Fälle eine Verbesserung!


----------



## comatron (11 Aug. 2012)

Vielleicht wollte der Regisseur ja wirklich nur mit ihr drehen ? Da kann ich ihre Enttäuschung schon verstehen.


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2012)

na und?


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Aug. 2012)

viel Aufregung um nichts oder wilde Spekulationen


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Aug. 2012)

Schauspielerisch und optisch eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## beachkini (12 Aug. 2012)

Schauspielerisch kann ich zu Kristen nichts sagen, weil ich sie nur von Panic Room kenne und da war sie noch recht klein  Spielt sonst leider nur in Filmen mit, die mich 0,0 interessieren. Amber Heard ist aber auf jeden Fall schauspielerisch richtig schlecht und kaum zu toppen. Sieht man ja auch an ihren Rollen und größtenteils an den Filmen allgemein, in denen sie mitwirkt.  Rum Diary hab ich leider noch nicht gesehn, aber vielleicht kann sie da ja mal positiv überraschen  Ohne ihr Aussehen würde sie wohl nicht mal in größeren TV Serien eine Rolle bekommen. Wobei ich auch da Kristen vorziehe. Schon wegen der Haarfarbe her oder Amber müsste endlich wieder dunkel tragen.


----------

